# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Çfarë emri duhet të mbajë autostrada Durrës-Kukës?

## projekti21_dk

A mendoni se Autostrada e re qe lidhe Durrsin me Kosoven duhe te quhet Autostrada Ibrahim Rugova.

Arsyn e gjej se aj asht kane arqitekti i pare qe e ka menue ket per bashkimin e shqiptarve.

----------


## Brari

rruga e bashkimit.. e kaq mjafton..

ska nevoj per emra njerzish..

kjo teme qe ke hapur o mustaf..  i vlen anti-rugovistave qe te cfryjn si kudo edhe me kte rast.. urrejtjen e tyre polpotiste khmer rruzhe ndaj presidentit te nderuar rugova..


ne duhet te diskutojme tani se.. a do e bejne  mire kte rruge..a do e mirmbajme ne si komb kte rrug apo cdo lahper do hedh nga penxherja plehrat pergjat rruges e do ta shke.rdhejne dhe kte zone te virgjer..
etjetj..diskutime me vlere le te bejme..

psh.. u semur nje person gjat rruges..a ka kund ndihm te shpejt..a ka cezm me pi uj me pushue familjet me fmij te vogjel.. a pleqte a do ken hije kund a ndoj pushimore te ngroht kur eshte dimer..

le punen e emrit..

..

----------


## Flora82

> A mendoni se Autostrada e re qe lidhe Durrsin me Kosoven duhe te quhet Autostrada Ibrahim Rugova.
> 
> Arsyn e gjej se aj asht kane arqitekti i pare qe e ka menue ket per bashkimin e shqiptarve.


ma  mire  ardush mustafaja    ja  ngjesim  emrin   se  ke  pas  dhane  shum  kontribut   per  kete  autostrad  ti  e  rugoviqat  :i terbuar:

----------


## Reschen

Rruga qe po mbaron e do nje emer pasi keshtu tregojme kulture edhe respekt per ato cfare ndertojme e per ideuesit e tyre. Nje alternative per te therritur kete rruge e paraqiti Arditi. Ta them drejt nuk me pelqejne emra njerezish pasi kjo rruge nuk eshte prone private e ndonje shqiptari dhe nuk eshte ndertuar nga ndonje pasanik. Meqe te gjithe shqiptaret kane paguar  taksa per kete rruge, atehere duhen respektuar ata. Kjo rruge duhet pare edhe nga ana historike. Une nuk di per vete akoma ndonje emer pasi sme ka shkuar ndermend deri vone deri kur kjo rruge u be shume e perfolur. Cfare alternative tjeter mund te dale per te gjetur nje emer me te bindshem, kjo ngelet per tu diskutuar ne forum por me kryesisht atje ku eshte projektuar kjo rruge.Mendoj se ata qe projektuan kete rruge dine edhe cfare emri i duhet vene kesaj rruge. Ne mund te influencojme. Ndoshta nje sondazh me emra te ndryshem rrugesh mund te hapej ne vend te kesaj teme

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

thjesht fare emri duhet te vihet *autostrada durres kukes* edhe pa emer le ta lejn amon rendsi ka qe e kan bo

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

Per mendimin tim ti ven Emrin Goca-Bules se  E Meriton  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## oliver55

Po dite lindjen do te ja festojme cdo vit?

----------


## e panjohura

,,Nuk eshte enderr"Ky do te ishte emer shum real!

----------


## Kavir

Tema u bë "Pagëzoni Autostradën". Pa lindur akoma do e pagëzoni?

Në fakt autostrada...nuk është autostradë. Rrugë me dy korsi është. Po nqs duhet të ketë emër duhet të quhet: 
"Pavarësia". 

Nqs duam të nderojmë heronjtë, le ta quajmë me emrin e idealit të tyre.

----------


## Apollyon

A1  edhe pike.

Ska nevoje per emer.

----------


## BlueBaron

Autostrada "Liria". Keshtu i behet qejfi te gjitheve ...  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Kavir

Tamam tamam, as A1 nuk ka nevojë. Nuk është autostradë  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Izadora

Autostradat nuk kan emer ,ti vejn nje numer .

----------


## Alienated

> A mendoni se Autostrada e re qe lidhe Durrsin me Kosoven duhe te quhet Autostrada Ibrahim Rugova.
> 
> Arsyn e gjej se aj asht kane arqitekti i pare qe e ka menue ket per bashkimin e shqiptarve.


Jo po do ia veme Ardit Mustafa...

----------


## Preng Sherri

Emertimi me emra njerzish është më shumë simbol identifikues i Komunizmit të cilët edhe nevojtoreve të qytetit mendonin t'u vinin emra!
 Komunizmi nuk ekziston më dhe thjeshtë emri i Rugovës s'mund t'i vihet sepse ai e ka pas një farë " pobratimi" me të  cilin edhe vdekjet si ngata - ^ngat i patën kështu që:
 Tironsja kishte shumë - shumë të drejtë:
Thjeshtë: Autostrada Durrës - Kukës!
 Shpresojm që në Durrës do të vëhen tabelat Orjentuese për AQutostraden e nuk do të ndodhë të pyesim dikend se cilin drejtim të marrim për te autostrada?

----------


## tutankamon

> A1  edhe pike.
> 
> Ska nevoje per emer.


e drejte ,ska nevoj per emer..

----------


## arbereshi_niko

> rruga e bashkimit.. e kaq mjafton..
> 
> ska nevoj per emra njerzish..
> ne duhet te diskutojme tani se.. a do e bejne  mire kte rruge..a do e mirmbajme ne si komb kte rrug apo cdo lahper do hedh nga penxherja plehrat pergjat rruges e do ta shke.rdhejne dhe kte zone te virgjer..
> etjetj..diskutime me vlere le te bejme..
> 
> psh.. u semur nje person gjat rruges..a ka kund ndihm te shpejt..a ka cezm me pi uj me pushue familjet me fmij te vogjel.. a pleqte a do ken hije kund a ndoj pushimore te ngroht kur eshte dimer..
> 
> le punen e emrit..
> ...


Jam shume dakort me kete post.

----------


## prenceedi

> rruga e bashkimit.. e kaq mjafton..
> 
> ska nevoj per emra njerzish..
> 
> kjo teme qe ke hapur o mustaf..  i vlen anti-rugovistave qe te cfryjn si kudo edhe me kte rast.. urrejtjen e tyre polpotiste khmer rruzhe ndaj presidentit te nderuar rugova..
> 
> 
> ne duhet te diskutojme tani se.. a do e bejne  mire kte rruge..a do e mirmbajme ne si komb kte rrug apo cdo lahper do hedh nga penxherja plehrat pergjat rruges e do ta shke.rdhejne dhe kte zone te virgjer..
> etjetj..diskutime me vlere le te bejme..
> ...


bravo Brari.....
ndoshta eshte postimi me i sakte qe kam lexuar nga postimet e tua
pershendetje

----------


## Alis

Rruga shteterore nr 5.

----------


## IL__SANTO

> A mendoni se Autostrada e re qe lidhe Durrsin me Kosoven duhe te quhet Autostrada Ibrahim Rugova.
> 
> Arsyn e gjej se aj asht kane arqitekti i pare qe e ka menue ket per bashkimin e shqiptarve.


Ti hapesi  temes qenke shume i zene duke menduar kete emer kaq proletar.Pse mos ti shtojme edhe nje emer nga Shqiperia duke qene se u be gjysem nja njera pale e gjysem nga pala tjeter.
Nejse se e paske edhe me shume bindje emrin e rruges edhe nuk dua te ti pres enderrat ne mes sepse ndoshta ashtu e vendosin emrin....



> rruga e bashkimit.. e kaq mjafton..
> 
> ska nevoj per emra njerzish..
> 
> kjo teme qe ke hapur o mustaf..  i vlen anti-rugovistave qe te cfryjn si kudo edhe me kte rast.. urrejtjen e tyre polpotiste khmer rruzhe ndaj presidentit te nderuar rugova..
> 
> 
> ne duhet te diskutojme tani se.. a do e bejne  mire kte rruge..a do e mirmbajme ne si komb kte rrug apo cdo lahper do hedh nga penxherja plehrat pergjat rruges e do ta shke.rdhejne dhe kte zone te virgjer..
> etjetj..diskutime me vlere le te bejme..
> ...


Brari si fillim fushate elektorale paske nisur me qene i drejte pa permend edvin etj etj.

Plotesisht dakort me tyja persa i perket ketij postimi edhe pse hera e pare.   :buzeqeshje: 

P.s Kam nisur duke e pare Pd ne tjeter kendveshtrim.

----------

